# SAN FERNANDO | Azure North | 27 fl x 7 | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: San Fernando, Philippines
Developer: Century Properties Group
Use: Residential and Hotel












P¡djung said:


> *Local and foreign developers plan luxury projects in Philippine provinces*
> 
> Several Philippine-based and foreign real estate developers are planning to tap into the wider country’s economic potential by launching mixed-use luxury projects outside of Manila.
> 
> ...


----------



## kingsc (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

latest news


InfinitiFX45 said:


> *Azure North in Pampanga: Century Properties builds northern oasis*
> *by The Philippine Star | Friday | Updated January 2, 2015 | 12:00am*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *Latest Renders:*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update as of Jan 11, 2017:








Century Properties


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

8 Dec 2017


extra extra said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

16 April 2018


extra extra said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

13 May 2018


extra extra said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

^^


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

15 November 2018


extra extra said:


>


----------



## roydex (Dec 11, 2012)

Global Construct City of Mexico, Pampanga
and Azure North of San Fernando, Pampanga.


----------



## roydex (Dec 11, 2012)

Azure North Update with 360 Degree View of San Fernando
As of December 2020


----------



## roydex (Dec 11, 2012)

Azure North and San Fernando Cityscape update


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/15/2021* updates



















Karisma said:


> .....


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/25/2021 - *_Merry Christmas SSCers!! 








_


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/30/2022* - *Jayvee Franco*

*

















































*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/12/2022 *- *Smf Nhey Ryan*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/30/2022 *(Tower 3 is now on bored piling stage, not visible from the pics I took due to high speed of our vehicle) 

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*•* Project renderings by *Century Properties* (Tower 3 is on the rightmost part bearing *teal color*, hence the left-to-right order)

















• *01/11/2022 *- *BGC Batching Plant - Angeles, Pampanga* (Tower 3 concrete pouring)




__ https://www.facebook.com/bgcbatchingplantangeles/posts/115351631443279


----------

